# Zeichen in Array vergleichen...



## Mole23 (18. Jan 2010)

Hi zusammen, ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem:

Ich sitze gerade an der typischen Übungsaufgabe, ein Sodoku zu schreiben. Ich bin gerade an dem Punkt angekommen, wo ich gerne vergleichen möchte, ob ein Zeichen in meiner Array mehrfach vorkommt. Irgendwie fällt mir allerdings kein Allogerythmus ein, mit dem ich das lösen kann.. 

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee? Also prinzipiell brauche ich ja zwei for-Schleifen, bei denen die erste Index 0 mit allen Zahlen der zweiten vergleicht und das selbe mit allen weiteren Zahlen der ersten Schleife macht...

Versteht ihr grob was ich meine?  :bahnhof:


Zur zeit sieht es wie folgt aus:


```
private static boolean vergleichen(int[] arr){
		
		int e = 0;
		for (int i=0 ; i < arr.length ; i++) 
			for ( int j=0; i < arr.length ; j++){
		
			if ( arr[i]==arr[j] ){
				e++;
			}
		}
		return true;
	}
```


----------



## sc0p (18. Jan 2010)

Ich denke > hier < findest du alles was nötig ist


----------



## sc0p (18. Jan 2010)

Omg fast das selbe beispiel zum selben Zeitpunkt gepostet :toll:


----------



## Mole23 (18. Jan 2010)

Meine Endlösung... Aber vielen Dank...


```
private static boolean vergleichen(int[] arr) {

		for (int i = 0; i < arr.length; i++) {
			for (int j = i+1; i < arr.length; j++) {

				if (arr[i] == arr[j]) {

					return false;

				}
				
			}

		}
		return true;
```


----------



## sc0p (18. Jan 2010)

sag ich doch


----------

